
Sonos to drop support for older devices, limiting functionality - asadhaider
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-51206604
======
simonswords82
Would love to hear from somebody close to Sonos if this is planned
obsolescence in order to drive new sales or something less nefarious?

Certainly seems like a ploy if you ask me.

